# Any shallow mount high efficiency 6" drivers?



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

Looking for shallow mount high efficiency drivers to go with my USD horns. FaitalPRO 6FE200's at 2 1/2" are too deep. I do not want to cut into the doors on my 87 Grand National. Besides cutting into the doors only gains about 1/4" because the window motor and window gears are in the way. I plan on putting 2 per side. I am putting 4 FaitalPRO 6FE200's in the doors of my 89 Turbo Trans AM to go with horns from Eric Stevens.


----------



## strohw (Jan 27, 2016)

Only one I could find. Not sure what you're looking for exactly though. A HE 6 or 6.5 that can keep up with horns would be a midrange only. But if you're putting these in the doors where are you putting the midbass?


https://www.parts-express.com/eminence-alphalite-6a-6-neo-midrange-speaker-driver--290-680


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

http://www.eighteensound.com/Portals/0/PDFs/6ND430.PDF


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

ca90ss said:


> http://www.eighteensound.com/Portals/0/PDFs/6ND430.PDF


That's the one I got for my old BMW doors <-- horn system. 

Kelvin


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

ca90ss said:


> http://www.eighteensound.com/Portals/0/PDFs/6ND430.PDF


Great lookin driver! 
Did u see it's off axis response? Wow, it's like perfect for a car. 
Who carries the 4ohm model? It shows a 4ohm sku.

1.75"vc on a 6" - very nice. I bet this guy sounds very good all around. 

I didn't see a demod ring , but that's not a deal breaker. 

Does usspkr carry it ? In 4 ohms


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They do.

And the 18Sound is a very very nice midbass.

No demod ring. Zaph did test it years back, the stuff is still on his site.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

oabeieo said:


> Great lookin driver!
> Did u see it's off axis response? Wow, it's like perfect for a car.
> Who carries the 4ohm model? It shows a 4ohm sku.
> 
> ...


I purchased my set in 4 ohms from them.

If you don't mind use, I was thinking about selling them. No use for them. It's been in my car for the past year. Only drove 300 miles in a year. Barely any time on them. The original packing boxes are a bit beat up.
PM me.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> They do.
> 
> And the 18Sound is a very very nice midbass.
> 
> No demod ring. Zaph did test it years back, the stuff is still on his site.


I think I saw you posting once about them saying that 18Sound did not need to use a demod ring in order to lower distortion. 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Yeah, that driver doesn't use one...just brute strength.

From Zaph:

Excellent performing 16 ohm pro midwoofer. Smooth response and an extremely clean midrange. Very usable T/S parameters and excursion though somewhat limited bass extension for what is meant for woofer service. Very sensitive. It would make a fine midrange also. Lightweight neo magnet assembly with cooling fins. A couple of these paired up for an MTM and used with a subwoofer would make a reference level system. High value for this level of performance. Tested August 2008.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

lostthumb said:


> I purchased my set in 4 ohms from them.
> 
> If you don't mind use, I was thinking about selling them. No use for them. It's been in my car for the past year. Only drove 300 miles in a year. Barely any time on them. The original packing boxes are a bit beat up.
> PM me.


Pm sent .


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Just got lostthumbs 18sound 6.5"s / I'm absolutely amazed how well behaved this speaker is. It's exactly what I've been wanting, the suspension is stiff and surround is stiff too, perfect for a midrange , yet has some li xmax and a lower fs . Really truly is like the perfect midbass to go with horns if your insistence on using a 6.5 rather than a 8". Or even as a mid does very well which I'm using it for. 

I like it better than the 6g40- and now I'm 100% sure the pr170mo should not be used under 500hz. It has a serious phase issue around 300hz but when a 12db crossover is applied to it at 500hz it compensates at its near band during roll off. 

The 18 sound 6nd438 is a fantastic driver!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Told you so? 

Which is why I think the ones I sent to the midrange shootout were damaged.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> Told you so?
> 
> Which is why I think the ones I sent to the midrange shootout were damaged.


Dood you were right , can really pickup detail in the upper midbass range, there good. 

....damaged , oh no! That's a crapshoot, 

What's really strange , with the audax, I had my left mid delay'd 1.4ms to get centered. With this driver , it's exactly the physical distance (.9ms) That's behavior artifacts. Its Ability to control frequency linearity from opposing relitive angles is quite good.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

oabeieo said:


> Just got lostthumbs 18sound 6.5"s / I'm absolutely amazed how well behaved this speaker is. It's exactly what I've been wanting, the suspension is stiff and surround is stiff too, perfect for a midrange , yet has some li xmax and a lower fs . Really truly is like the perfect midbass to go with horns if your insistence on using a 6.5 rather than a 8". Or even as a mid does very well which I'm using it for.
> 
> I like it better than the 6g40- and now I'm 100% sure the pr170mo should not be used under 500hz. It has a serious phase issue around 300hz but when a 12db crossover is applied to it at 500hz it compensates at its near band during roll off.
> 
> The 18 sound 6nd438 is a fantastic driver!


Guess I should have taken out the ones in my sold wife's BMW 

I guess I'll buy those again the next time I install horns. Shallower yet better than the 6G40  What's not to like?  

Kelvin


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

I tried to order a pair of 4ohm 6nd430s from us speaker last week. They called and said they had a hard time filling the order so I cancelled it. They called me later and said theyd be able to fill it, so I'm waiting a few weeks for them to show up.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

subwoofery said:


> Guess I should have taken out the ones in my sold wife's BMW
> 
> I guess I'll buy those again the next time I install horns. Shallower yet better than the 6G40  What's not to like?
> 
> Kelvin


kelvin is that sarcasm I'm sensing.  
Did someone not like the 6ND.... ? 

Honestly it has its uses. It won't get super high in frequency,
I use it from 250-1k two oactaves . It does very well no more than 30° Off axis 
.

Above that I haven't tested it a whole bunch i'm a believer though that if a speaker is going to be used with more than 2-2.5 octaves it needs a ring or cap. In my use I have dedicated 10" midbass and a horn to 1k so it works well. 

Above 600-1k the 6g40 is better, all things being equal., my preference for this install is more defined upper midbass with good mids, if someone wanted to use as just a mid there's better.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

How's the output on the 18sound when paired with two 15's IB? Im thinking 80hz xover point on the low end.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

beyma's 6g40nd is a little more shallow than my old idq62s (2 7/8". the motor structure is a little smaller as well.) i'll hopefully compare them to the 6nd430 today.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

GroundLoop said:


> Looking for shallow mount high efficiency drivers to go with my USD horns. FaitalPRO 6FE200's at 2 1/2" are too deep. I do not want to cut into the doors on my 87 Grand National. Besides cutting into the doors only gains about 1/4" because the window motor and window gears are in the way. I plan on putting 2 per side. I am putting 4 FaitalPRO 6FE200's in the doors of my 89 Turbo Trans AM to go with horns from Eric Stevens.











The Celestion NTR06 is 1/4" shallower

Note that if you use multiple mids it's going to be tricky to get the wavefronts to line up. You'll need to use dedicated DSP for each one. If you don't, they're going to cancel each other out, as they'll be out-of-phase.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Patrick Bateman said:


> The Celestion NTR06 is 1/4" shallower
> 
> Note that if you use multiple mids it's going to be tricky to get the wavefronts to line up. You'll need to use dedicated DSP for each one. If you don't, they're going to cancel each other out, as they'll be out-of-phase.


How is the performance of this speaker?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

oabeieo said:


> How is the performance of this speaker?


Dunno.

I've never been let down by Celestion though. Solid British engineering with overseas manufacturing. (They're next door to Kef, and owned by the same company.)


----------



## Thewiz666 (Jul 9, 2007)

lostthumb said:


> I purchased my set in 4 ohms from them.
> 
> If you don't mind use, I was thinking about selling them. No use for them. It's been in my car for the past year. Only drove 300 miles in a year. Barely any time on them. The original packing boxes are a bit beat up.
> PM me.


Dammit dammit dammit! If only I'd seen this sooner... but I just finalized a purchase of NIB ID CD2 comp MH yesterday and wasn't on a hunt until now. Been wondering what MB's out there could keep up with a horn. This'll be my first foray into the HLCD world.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Thewiz666 said:


> Dammit dammit dammit! If only I'd seen this sooner... but I just finalized a purchase of NIB ID CD2 comp MH yesterday and wasn't on a hunt until now. Been wondering what MB's out there could keep up with a horn. This'll be my first foray into the HLCD world.


There very nice sounding. I'm glad I snatched them , xVery! ABove 400hz I would like it a bit smoother, but it's really not bad at all. Under 400hz to about 100hz this speaker gets with it big time. 315hz has never sounded cleaner or better. It really does remarkable in the 200-400hz range. 


For a 6.5" with a horn and no other midbass this is a very good if not the best choice of a driver, as a midrange it's good but not superb. But good, not bad at all.


----------

